
Secret Service Violated Privacy Law to Shame Lawmaker - 20tibbygt06
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/watchdog-top-secret-service-official-wanted-information-about-chaffetz-made-public/2015/09/30/ff280378-67ae-11e5-9ef3-fde182507eac_story.html
======
a3n
They had access to his SS personnel records, because he had applied to join
the SS. If he hadn't applied, they wouldn't be able to attempt to smear him.

So the only thing keeping an agency from thuggery is access to information.

What thuggery is being practiced by the NSA and other agencies with access to
information?

------
20tibbygt06
Here is the pdf report:

[http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/MSNBC/Sections/NEWS/A_U.S.%20new...](http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/MSNBC/Sections/NEWS/A_U.S.%20news/US-
news-PDFs/20150930-OIG-Secret-service.pdf)

